# Uk passport



## Debmand (Sep 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me who can verify my uk passport as a true copy?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Debmand said:


> Can anyone tell me who can verify my uk passport as a true copy?


I'm not sure I understand what you mean???? Are you needing your photo signed??? In which case, any company directer you may know, your GP, your gestoria?

Jo xxx


----------



## Debmand (Sep 30, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean???? Are you needing your photo signed??? In which case, any company directer you may know, your GP, your gestoria?
> 
> Jo xxx


Basically I need to send a copy which has to be a 'true copy' so just need to get it stamped saying so ty


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Any "professional" - teachers, nurses, doctors, policemen etc - can authorise a passport photo. It doesn't matter if they are retired, but they must have known you at least two years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Debmand said:


> Basically I need to send a copy which has to be a 'true copy' so just need to get it stamped saying so ty


a true copy of the actual passport??


in that case you probably need to go to a Notaría office

best to ask whoever it is that wants the copy

I recently had sign some power of attorney documents - I assumed a Spanish lawyer friend here could witness my signature, but the lawyer in the UK said it had to be an official notary & have an official notary's stamp on it

it cost about 7€ including tax


----------



## Debmand (Sep 30, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> a true copy of the actual passport??
> 
> 
> in that case you probably need to go to a Notaría office
> ...


Thank you I thought I would have to go to the notary


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Uk Passport*

Hi Debmand,

British Consulates in Spain can certify photocopies of full British passports.

Further information on this service can be found here:

Consular fees from 6 April 2011

Thanks,

*Montse*
_UkinSpain, the official website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

UKinSpain said:


> Hi Debmand,
> 
> British Consulates in Spain can certify photocopies of full British passports.
> 
> ...


phew - 24 € for witnessing signature

so would what Debmand wants come under 'certifying a photocopy'? for 36€??


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Uk Passports*

Hi Xabiachica,

that is correct. This is the current fee for certified copies.

Thanks

*Montse*
_UkinSpain, the offical website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

UKinSpain said:


> Hi Xabiachica,
> 
> that is correct. This is the current fee for certified copies.
> 
> ...


thanks for clarifying


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The sub consulate charged me more than this a few years ago but now i always go to a spanish notary for these thing... mine charges 6€ per document and nobody can argue a notary stamp. If it is for Spanish purposes defo go Notary. I was once stopped in the street by police walking one night and they asked for ID. The consulate copy was questioned by them because the "certification" writing was in English!

If it is for official british purposes then as others have said, any professional can do it.


----------

